# BW Magazine



## kaiy (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm in the current issue of BW Magazine (#58, April 2008). It's a small group of 4 images from my night photo portfolio and a little article. I shot the images on 120 film with a Mamiya TLR and a Zeiss folder.

Kai Yamada


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Kai, I am a subscriber to B&W and I saw the photos. Very impressive and really nice work. Congratulations on being featured in the magazine. It is one of the better photo magazines out there, in my opinion.


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 2, 2008)

Way to go Kai. I saw them too. Nice work and congratulations. Nice camera as well, by the by.


----------

